# mandare da erode a pilato



## pampers

Ciao cari amici!

L'espressione italiana "mandare da Erode a Pilato" in tedesco, per esempio, sarebbe
Vorrei sapere solo se anche in italiano si potrebbe (eventualmente) dire "mandare da Ponzio a Pilato"!

Grazie tante!



> *SOLO ITALIANO qui*


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, pampers.
Se effettivamente in tedesco si dice così (non puoi usare altre lingue, qui), credo che sia un errore, perché a mio avviso non ha senso dire "da Ponzio a Pilato", visto che Ponzio è il nome di Pilato stesso. Mentre da "Erode a Pilato" vuol dire mandare qualcuno che ha una richiesta o un problema da un'autorità all'altra, da un posto/ufficio all'altro, senza che nessuno si assuma la responsabilità di decidere in merito.


----------



## pampers

Grazie mille, Necsus!!!

Ah, hai ragione, ho capito troppo tardi di aver fatto riferimento ad un'altra lingua (in tedesco ed ance in sloveno - si dice proprio cosi' come ho scritto sopra)!
Volevo soltanto una conferma che in italiano si puo' dire solamente "da Erode a Pilato"...

(Okay, sparisco )


----------



## Necsus

Che io sappia è corretto dire solo così.


----------



## pampers

Grazie, ancora...!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## francisgranada

Necsus said:


> ...  credo che sia un errore, perché a mio avviso non ha senso dire "da Ponzio a Pilato", visto che Ponzio è il nome di Pilato stesso. Mentre da "Erode a Pilato" vuol dire mandare qualcuno che ha una richiesta o un problema da un'autorità all'altra, da un posto/ufficio all'altro, senza che nessuno si assuma la responsabilità di decidere in merito.


Qualche occorrenza di "da Ponzio a Pilato" si trova anche in italiano su internet, ma non so se questo sia rilevante. Comunque, anche nella mia lingua madre si dice così ed io ho sempre interpretato questo modo di dire più o meno nel senso che _da  qualsiasi "ente" uno cerchi la giustizia, alla fine sempre si ritrova nella stessa posizione/situazione, cioè davanti alla stessa autorità (sia questa una persona, istituto, legge, ecc...). _


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Francis.
Tutto è sempre possibile, comunque in italiano la versione "da Erode a Pilato" è attestata, l'altra non mi pare proprio. Treccani:
"Con riferimento allo scambio di Gesù tra Erode (governatore della Galilea) e Pilato, nessuno dei quali trova un motivo per condannarlo (cfr. _Luca_ 23, 5-12), la frase _mandare da Erode a Pilato_, allusiva a uffici o funzionarî che, per incuria o indolenza, si rifiutano di risolvere i casi di loro competenza rimettendone ad altri la soluzione".


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Necsus.


Necsus said:


> ...  "Con riferimento allo scambio di Gesù tra Erode (governatore della Galilea) e Pilato, nessuno dei quali trova un motivo per condannarlo (cfr. _Luca_ 23, 5-12), la frase _mandare da Erode a Pilato_, allusiva a uffici o funzionarî che, per incuria o indolenza, si rifiutano di risolvere i casi di loro competenza rimettendone ad altri la soluzione".


Sì, chiaro. La versione _da Ponizio a Pilato _invece, secondo me, si riferisce piuttosto al fatto che era solo il luogotente/legato romano (Ponzio Pilato in questo caso) che aveva il diritto di condannare qualcuno a morte, quindi anche se uno fosse stato mandato dal re Erode o altronde, alla fine  s'incontrò di nuovo con  lo stesso Pilato (un "cerchio chiuso"). Forse si tratta di due modi di dire leggermente diversi  ...


----------



## Necsus

Francis, almeno in italiano,  io non direi proprio. Ripeto, uno è attestato come modo di dire, l'altro no: non ho riportato il Treccani per spiegarne il significato. 
E mi sembrerebbe abbastanza curioso che esistessero due modi di dire simili ma di significato diverso riferiti allo stesso personaggio. Per questo, almeno in italiano, io propendo per l'errore.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Necsus, forse non mi sono espresso abbastanza chiaramente. Io non ti voglio contraddire in assoluto, neanche sto dicendo che in italiano esiste anche il modo di dire _da Ponzio a Pilato_. L'unica cosa che mi pare improbabile è che si trattasse di _errore_ (in genere) visto che in alcune lingue esiste una tale versione e  (secondo me) ha anche senso.

(qui mi fermo perché ci vorrebbero degli esempi concreti sull'uso, ma siamo sul forum solo italiano ...)


----------



## Necsus

Francis, non c'è niente da contraddire, quella che ho espresso è solo la mia opinione, può essere condivisa o meno. Poi, come sappiamo, tutto è possibile, anche che la seconda versione sia usata consapevolmente in Italia, ma negli 80 riscontri effettivi in rete non ho trovato attestazioni ufficiali di tale modo di dire (di 'autorevole' c'è Camilleri, che però, sappiamo, scrive in dialetto). Mentre i primi collegamenti dei circa 220 complessivi sulla prima versione sono tutti a vocabolari ed elenchi di modi di dire italiani. Del resto l'espressione dovrebbe provenire dalla Bibbia (Luca 23, 7-11), dove l'evento e i protagonisti sono descritti chiaramente. Se non vogliamo parlare di errore vogliamo dire travisamento o cattiva lettura? 
Oppure, potrebbe anche essere un arricchimento espressivo proveniente dalla lingua colloquiale e un giorno verrà attestata anche la seconda versione. Ma per il momento io non mi sento di consigliarne l'uso a pampers.


----------



## pampers

Necsus said:


> E mi sembrerebbe abbastanza curioso che esistessero due modi di dire simili ma di significato diverso riferiti allo stesso personaggio. Per questo, almeno in italiano, io propendo per l'errore.



*Francisgranada, Necsus, grazie!!!
*
Non c'e' dubbio. In tante lingue (in tedesco, in sloveno, etc.) si trova l'espressione "da Ponzio a Pilato"... Il significato e' sempre lo _*stesso*_ come nel "da Erode a Pilato"... Pero', non possiamo approfondire una questione del genere, qui, visto che dobbiamo usare solo italiano!



francisgranada said:


> La versione _da Ponizio a Pilato _invece, secondo me, si riferisce piuttosto al fatto che era solo il luogotente/legato romano (Ponzio Pilato in questo caso) che aveva il diritto di condannare qualcuno a morte, quindi anche se uno fosse stato mandato dal re Erode o altronde, alla fine  s'incontrò di nuovo con  lo stesso Pilato *(un "cerchio chiuso").* Forse *si tratta di due modi di dire leggermente diversi*  ...



Appunto!



Necsus said:


> ...negli 80 riscontri effettivi in rete non ho trovato attestazioni ufficiali di tale modo di dire (di 'autorevole' c'è Camilleri, che però, sappiamo, scrive in dialetto). Mentre i primi collegamenti dei circa 220 complessivi sulla prima versione sono tutti a vocabolari ed elenchi di modi di dire italiani... Ma per il momento io non mi sento di consigliarne l'uso a pampers.



Quindi, in italiano, mai! Ok, era questa la mia domanda!!!


----------



## pampers

Necsus said:


> ma negli 80 riscontri effettivi in rete non ho trovato attestazioni ufficiali di tale modo di dire *(di 'autorevole' c'è Camilleri, che però, sappiamo, scrive in dialetto).* Mentre i primi collegamenti dei circa 220 complessivi sulla prima versione sono tutti a vocabolari ed elenchi di modi di dire italiani



Necsus, devo rivolgerti ancora una domanda: non ho capito bene il senso dell'accennare Andrea Camilleri...  Cosa volevi dire?​


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, pampers.
Volevo dire che Camilleri usa nei suoi romanzi "(m)andare da Ponzio a Pilato", ma dal momento che lui scrive in dialetto non può essere considerata un'attestazione dell'uso di questa espressione in italiano standard.


----------



## pampers

Grazie!
Quindi, il romanzo "Un filo di fumo" di A. Camilleri ("Lo fanno correre da Ponzio a Pilato, il cavaliere Ignazio Xerri...). E' un'informazione molto utile per me!


----------



## Necsus

Prego! Ne sono lieto.


----------



## cuore romano

Necsus said:


> Ciao, pampers.
> *Se effettivamente in tedesco si dice così *(non puoi usare altre lingue, qui), *credo che sia un errore*, perché a mio avviso non ha senso dire "da Ponzio a Pilato", visto che Ponzio è il nome di Pilato stesso. Mentre da "Erode a Pilato" vuol dire mandare qualcuno che ha una richiesta o un problema da un'autorità all'altra, da un posto/ufficio all'altro, senza che nessuno si assuma la responsabilità di decidere in merito.



No, non è un errore.
È un'alterazione scherzosa del processo di Gesù, e la prima fonte scritta risale al 1704.


----------



## pampers

Grazie, Cuore romano! Un dettaglio davvero interessante.

Alterazione scherzosa? Non direi proprio. Piuttosto il concetto del 'cerchio chiuso' come ha scritto Francisgranada.
(E purtroppo non possiamo esaminare a fondo l'argomento... Il forum solo italiano...)


----------



## quasi.stellar

cuore romano said:


> No, non è un errore.
> È un'alterazione scherzosa del processo di Gesù, e la prima fonte scritta risale al 1704.


Io invece condivido l'alterazione scherzosa: sulla cultura tedesca non ci sono discussioni.
E pure Camilleri, citato sopra, certamente non è incorso in errore. Mi sento di spendere una parola critica su testi che conosco piuttosto bene. Camilleri sempre descrive un ambiente di piccolissima provincia siciliana, dove spesso si parla in dialetto (delizioso) e spesso si parla un siciliano italianizzato. Ma l'ambiente resta quello e le storpiature dialettali anche. Che non solo sono presenti nei discorsi diretti, ma influenzano tutto il linguaggio narrativo. Camilleri sparpaglia qua e là piccoli gioielli di lingua, e riempie non solo i dialoghi ma anche i racconti di espressioni tratte dal lessico popolare, che rendono l'atmosfera come diversamente non potrebbe.
Da notare che secoli di dominazione spagnola non hanno mancato di portare influenze reciproche nelle due culture, quindi non stupisce di incontrare gli stessi modi e visioni e prospettive nei due linguaggi.

Secondo me se un errore c'è stato va cercato nella notte dei secoli, nei testi delle cançones dei primi trovatori e trovieri, che portavano in giro per l'Europa la nuova cultura delle lingue post medioevali. E mi suona tanto come scherzo da Mistero Buffo.
In alcune zone è rimasto "da Erode a Pilato", in altre zone si è diffusa la versione "da Ponzio a Pilato", come si è visto entrambe con ottime motivazioni linguistiche e sociali.


----------

